# New DIAC Immigration Fees effective from 1 July 2013 to Cost Visa Applicants



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013

New Visa Charges for 1 July 2013 annourced

New visa pricing arrangements will be introduced on 1 July 2013. This will change visa application charges from a single charge at the time of application to a charge per applicant in an individual or combined application.

The proposed Visa Pricing Table enables you to determine the amount of the first instalment of the Visa Application Charge payable when making your visa application.

Proposed Visa Pricing Table

For Example:
-------------------
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189/190)	
Base Application Charge $3060	
Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over $1530	
Additional Applicant Charge under 18 $765
-----------------------

This means for a family from 1-july-2013, the charge will be:
Husband as base application charged $3060, wife as included 2nd applicator will also be charged $1530, any child under 18 if included in the application will be charged$765

:ranger:


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

this is not good at all.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

*Sad!!*

Am sad over this change. Increases the planned expenditure heavily.
Was still recovering from the shock of points reduction due to ACS assessment changes and now this..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

This is very sad!!!  taking me as inspiration, two of my friends are planning for their visa in 2013. this will be a shock for them.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I planned to apply on July 1st, I got 190Visa Invitation on 12th June.
Do I need to pay Primary and dependant visa charges??

Seniors please advise


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

is that real ?
why AUs complicating the process by such new rules ...do they really still need new immigrants ?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

This is not finalized yet, just proposed.
Lets wait and watch friends. Hope for the best.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

How much was the visa fee before 2013 ? For applicant + one ? 
I am guessing it was lesser than proposed. If this is published as proposed, do they have a way they can hear the criticism ?


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

How about the proof of functional English for the dependent? That waived the dependent fee completely (the one used to teach him/ her English)..


----------



## DEEKAYVEE (Jun 12, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I planned to apply on July 1st, I got 190Visa Invitation on 12th June.
> Do I need to pay Primary and dependant visa charges??
> ...


As per my understanding, if you lodge your visa before June-30, new fee structure will not apply on you. Because you pay the fee at the time of Visa lodgement.

Other members may cooments.

DKV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> How about the proof of functional English for the dependent? That waived the dependent fee completely (the one used to teach him/ her English)..


 No you pay that in addition to the second fee. 

In case of main applicant for 186/187 $8520

for secondary applicants in all skilled migration $4250



DEEKAYVEE said:


> As per my understanding, if you lodge your visa before June-30, new fee structure will not apply on you. Because you pay the fee at the time of Visa lodgement.
> 
> Other members may cooments.
> 
> DKV.


 Thats right, price wont rise until the new financial year. Lodge before then and you pay the old fee.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

It seems that all immigrants r exploited and looted drastically...


----------



## RebeccaOx (Jun 14, 2013)

As an Aussie I think that's crazy. Especially for those trying to enter the country legally. I just don't think is justifiable


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

getting PR is a business for Australia. and you are jut paying for the service, and the price you can't do nothing about it, sadly.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

citylan said:


> getting PR is a business for Australia. and you are jut paying for the service, and the price you can't do nothing about it, sadly.


You bet! Not even sure if it's something they would want to control. People from outside are coming g to use resources in the country. Logically we can't stand up against it. Sad but true! Changes a lot of things at my end too with additional money needed. As if the existing costs were not high enough!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I planned to apply on July 1st, I got 190Visa Invitation on 12th June.
> Do I need to pay Primary and dependant visa charges??
> ...


If u apply on or after 1st July then yes .. Apply now to save huge bucks !

What u waiting for ?


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you pay that in addition to the second fee.
> 
> In case of main applicant for 186/187 $8520
> 
> ...


Thanks _Shel. So conclusively speaking, let's say you show one dependent (Secondary applicant) then you pay $1530 as a second installment only before you're being granted the visa, so to say. And if, there is no proof of functional english for that dependent, then you must pay an additional fee of $4250 over and above $1530. 
OR, 
you pay $1530 upfront at the time of the application and only $4250 as a second installment before you're being granted the visa.

Please advise!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

You pay the second and any other additional applicant fee on lodging the visa.

The fee for less than functional English comes before grant if you have not proved the English requirement for them. 

Note that there will be no additional fee to add a newborn after after lodging the visa.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> You pay the second and any other additional applicant fee on lodging the visa.
> 
> The fee for less than functional English comes before grant if you have not proved the English requirement for them.
> 
> Note that there will be no additional fee to add a newborn after after lodging the visa.


Then that's a hefty amount at the time of visa application..!! ..Please advise on one more thing
- I know that DIAC has not yet declared its status on the deduction of points by ACS, however, if I assume that DIAC is not going to award points for the full workex but only for the years assessed as positive by ACS then is it possible to lodge an EOI w/o getting an assessment from ACS at all? I am asking this because,I will get a deduction of 4 years from my 5 year workex, which will leave me with nothing but 0 points. Hence, I don't get any benefit for my employment and I am not claiming any points for it. So, should I not go ahead lodging the EOI right now w/o an ACS assessment and I will save both the dependent fee and the ACS fee as well?


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

I thank God that I have applied before this date.Thank God.

waiting for the good news,Grant Letter.Cheers.


----------



## rickymadhu (May 24, 2013)

Hii,

I am planning to apply with my wife and a one year old.
Wife can meet the functional English requirement. 

What will be the fee structure for one year old in this case?

Thx...


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

This is insane. They have increased the amount of almost 100%. I will not be able to pay that much amount of money in one go so I have decided not to apply the visa for my family and only pay the base application fee $3060. Is it possible to apply visa for family later after getting the grant?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think diac will follow ACS deduction. They haven't followed their assessment to date. They make their own assessment of what is skilled work and what is not. There have been many people who have years deducted despite it being assessed by ACS. That would usually be when they went for RPL, had non relevant qualifications or included experience during study which acs sometimes excepts.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> I don't think diac will follow ACS deduction. They haven't followed their assessment to date. They make their own assessment of what is skilled work and what is not. There have been many people who have years deducted despite it being assessed by ACS. That would usually be when they went for RPL, had non relevant qualifications or included experience during study which acs sometimes excepts.


hmmm, but in this case, it is DIAC who has asked ACS to deduct the # of yrs of experience..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes you can apply for your family after but it will cost you more money. Your family will need medicals and police checks even if they are not migrating. 

You then apply for a spouse visa for which the fee has also increased and has additional applicant fees for any children


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes you can apply for your family after but it will cost you more money. Your family will need medicals and police checks even if they are not migrating.
> 
> You then apply for a spouse visa for which the fee has also increased and has additional applicant fees for any children



You mean to say. If I would not include my family in my current EOI then why they would require medical and police check of my family in my visa application?I think medical and police check required when some one apply for visa. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> You mean to say. If I would not include my family in my current EOI then why they would require medical and police check of my family in my visa application?I think medical and police check required when some one apply for visa. Correct me if I am wrong.


 You are wrong. All dependants need to undertake medicals and police checks even if they are not migrating. The reason for this is be because you could apply alone and then later apply for your family who would not qualify due to criminal or health reasons. To ensure this does not happen all dependents undertake the checks. Your wife and children are always your dependents even if you do not live with them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> hmmm, but in this case, it is DIAC who has asked ACS to deduct the # of yrs of experience..


 How has DIAC asked them to do this? They are two seperate and independence organisations with their own policy and criteria. Always have been and nothing has changed.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

This has complicated the process alot and made it really expensive.


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> How has DIAC asked them to do this? They are two seperate and independence organisations with their own policy and criteria. Always have been and nothing has changed.


Well, I have seen a post by at least one person here which stated categorically that ACS has been asked to do this by DIAC. The post mentioned that ACS replied to him (the poster) that ACS has been told to deduct the # of yrs by DIAC. I know I can't rely on him solely however, what other reason could be for ACS to deduct the # of yrs of experience? Doesn't that challenge the moot point of what 'skilled' experience has been for it?
I know this is just rhetoric and feel that DIAC should be awarding the complete points.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

DEEKAYVEE said:


> As per my understanding, if you lodge your visa before June-30, new fee structure will not apply on you. Because you pay the fee at the time of Visa lodgement.
> 
> Other members may cooments.
> 
> DKV.


yea thats true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Well, I have seen a post by at least one person here which stated categorically that ACS has been asked to do this by DIAC. The post mentioned that ACS replied to him (the poster) that ACS has been told to deduct the # of yrs by DIAC. I know I can't rely on him solely however, what other reason could be for ACS to deduct the # of yrs of experience? Doesn't that challenge the moot point of what 'skilled' experience has been for it?
> I know this is just rhetoric and feel that DIAC should be awarding the complete points.


 Interesting, have you links to these posts or to the ACS page that explains their new process of deducting experience? I'd like to read it to see if I can make head or tail of it. All sounds quite odd that they would change the process and I'm wondering why. It does really put DIACS explanation of how they judge work experience in to doubt because they could then do that for every profession and considering they have just done away with the recent work experience requirement.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Shel,

What is the probability of this 'Proposed' fee structure being adopted without any change? 
In other words, will this be subject to any internal discussion/debate by DIAC before finalizing?

This proposal is quite shocking.. seems like they will have visa fees as a source of income for AU..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> Interesting, have you links to these posts or to the ACS page that explains their new process of deducting experience? I'd like to read it to see if I can make head or tail of it. All sounds quite odd that they would change the process and I'm wondering why. It does really put DIACS explanation of how they judge work experience in to doubt because they could then do that for every profession and considering they have just done away with the recent work experience requirement.


They say in this page (Underlined), that after ACS date one can claim SKILLED work points:

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates


But DIAC should release some kind of confirmation soon I guess...


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> If u apply on or after 1st July then yes .. Apply now to save huge bucks !
> 
> What u waiting for ?


EOI ....and till the ceiling re-set......


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

rickymadhu said:


> Hii,
> 
> I am planning to apply with my wife and a one year old.
> Wife can meet the functional English requirement.
> ...


Dear Ricky,

I Think you also in the same category as me.
We both have to pay $765 as the baby is included in to the Additional Applicant Charge category of under 18 .

Cheers


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> What is the probability of this 'Proposed' fee structure being adopted without any change?
> In other words, will this be subject to any internal discussion/debate by DIAC before finalizing?
> ...


Dear Ben,

I also greatly appreciate for any amendment for the current VISA Fee change. 
But as far as i can see VISA price change is published in there site for a purpose.

They will surely change go ahead with new price table...:ranger:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

This will be the new charge. There will be Government level discussion but changing it will not be likely and migrants and members of the public get no say in the process. 

Yes it is a business and why should it not be. The government employers thousands of workers to process visas. Man call centres. Pay security services for checks and research. All of this both in australia and in other missions around the world. They then pay various benefits to new migrants often before they have even paid any significant tax. 

They must fund all of this some how and it is wrong to ask the australian citizen and long term PR holders to pay it yet it still must be funded. 

The costs are extortianate but I can not imagine the employment costs and the costs of the buildings they work in all year comes cheap.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

imagine the immigration rate drop to 50% and more and government have to start reduce employees. the employees could hate migrants but they also will hate employer if the migrants are lesser


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> This will be the new charge. There will be Government level discussion but changing it will not be likely and migrants and members of the public get no say in the process.
> 
> Yes it is a business and why should it not be. The government employers thousands of workers to process visas. Man call centres. Pay security services for checks and research. All of this both in australia and in other missions around the world. They then pay various benefits to new migrants often before they have even paid any significant tax.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shel...
point taken........ 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> This will be the new charge. There will be Government level discussion but changing it will not be likely and migrants and members of the public get no say in the process.
> 
> Yes it is a business and why should it not be. The government employers thousands of workers to process visas. Man call centres. Pay security services for checks and research. All of this both in australia and in other missions around the world. They then pay various benefits to new migrants often before they have even paid any significant tax.
> 
> ...


I think they are trying various things to control the inflow. if you remember the pass mark was 65 few years ago and when they had the requirement, the decreased it to 60. now this year they changed the acs rules slightly to deny few points and then raised the fee. I have a feeling that if the no of immigrants decreases next year then they will tweak the fee structure or the point structure again to increase the inflow.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

When you take into consideration that your dependants will get free health-care , that amount doesn't look that bad . I'm not keen on increasing charges, but try to have a look at the good side.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Please do, think about the future benefits. Not saying i would be pleased paying those extortionate fees, i may have to at some point if we do not get back to Australia to qualify for a RRV  . But its not like you get nothing from your investment. Seems somewhat better if you look at it that way. 

Almost free healthcare. Free schooling & access to reduced fee uni places and loans once a citizen. Welfare payments to support families who work, payments to support students (after 2yrs) and you'll be taken care of if you later are unable to work due to disability or age.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Please do, think about the future benefits. Not saying i would be pleased paying those extortionate fees, i may have to at some point if we do not get back to Australia to qualify for a RRV  . But its not like you get nothing from your investment. Seems somewhat better if you look at it that way.
> 
> Almost free healthcare. Free schooling & access to reduced fee uni places and loans once a citizen. Welfare payments to support families who work, payments to support students (after 2yrs) and you'll be taken care of if you later are unable to work due to disability or age.


Totally agree Shel.. But they shud have at least considered an instalment scheme. Something like.. pay the final half if the visa is granted or may be just before that... That shud at least give the assurance that you r paying once confirmed that u r in...


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

If you already have an invitation, then go ahead and apply for your Visa before 1st July - You will be paying the old fee only until 30th June.

All the best


lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I planned to apply on July 1st, I got 190Visa Invitation on 12th June.
> Do I need to pay Primary and dependant visa charges??
> ...


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was all ready to lodge my EOI in Feb'13. As my wife is pregnant and she is due in July, My travel agent suggested me to hold it until we have the baby, so that I can apply for all of us at once which is a much easier process, instead of re-applying for the child at a later date after I get my Visa. This comes as a blow to me.... that the fee has been almost doubled.....

Anyway, thanks for the share.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*New Department of Immigration Fees from 1 July 2013 to Cost Visa Applicants*

The Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) has announced details of their proposed changes to visa application charges effective 1 July 2013.The amount of increase in application fees is quite staggering in some circumstances, and is far more than was expected. 

*The fee increases will affect visa applications lodged on or after 1 July 2013. *

New types of application fees will be introduced, namely: 

1.Additional Applicant Charge: for applications which include dependent family members such as spouses and children
2.Subsequent Temporary Application Charge: for applications lodged whilst the applicant is in Australia
3.Non-Internet Application Charge: for situations where an application is lodged in paper format where it could have been lodged online
Additional Applicant Charge
The additional applicant charge will have the most significant impact of any of the proposed changes. 
In general, a surcharge of 50% will apply for including a family member aged 18 or over (in general, this would be a spouse or adult child) and a surcharge of 25% will apply for including family members aged under 18 (ie dependent children under 18). 

In the case of 457 visa applications, however, the surcharge will be 100% for a dependent spouse. This is on top of the 98% increase to the primary visa application charge which had already been announced for 1 July. These fee increases, following the abolition of LAFHA last year, have led to a significant increase in the cost of bringing overseas staff to Australia and could start to significantly impact businesses seeking to set up in Australia. 

Students will also be severely impacted by the change - the surcharge for including a dependent spouse is 75% of the base visa application charge. Living costs for having a dependent spouse and child in Australia are already significant - particularly as dependent spouses are not able to work full time whilst in Australia on a student visa. Apart from fairness and equity considerations, having the cost of making an application for a family unit increase by over 100% may well affect international student numbers and cost the Australian economy. Subclass 574 (Post-Graduate Research Sector) students will be exempt from the new surcharges. 

Refer the attachment on how the additional applicant charge will apply for various common visa application types, and how much more it would cost a typical family to apply from 1 July 2013 (primary applicant, spouse and dependent child): 

In most cases, the increase in cost for including a spouse and child in an application will be around 75% for most visa types. In the case of a General Skilled Migration application, the increased cost would be close to $2,300 over the current fee of $3,060. 

Subsequent Temporary Application Charge

The subsequent temporary application charge will apply for people lodging for certain visas from within Australia. People lodging onshore will need to pay an additional $700 as compared to lodging from outside Australia. 
Note that the surcharge would only apply to the first visa application you lodge in Australia, and does not apply to permanent visa applications. 

*Visa types affected by the changes include: *

•Student visas
•457 and other temporary work visas
•Visitor Visas
The cost for lodging onshore will be the same as lodging offshore for General Skilled Migration and ENS/RSMS. 
No subsequent temporary application charge will apply for people applying to sponsor family members such as partners and parents. However, the base application charge for lodging onshore for these visa types is already significantly higher than lodging offshore (eg $3,975 vs $2,680 for partner visas, $3,060 vs $2,060 for parent visas). 

*Non-internet Application Charge*

An additional fee of $80 will apply where a visa application is lodged in paper format and there is an online lodgement option. 
Visas affected by the non-internet application charge are as follows: 

•Working Holiday Visa
•Temporary Graduate Subclass 485
•Resident Return Visa (subclass 155/157)

In many cases, the only reason why visa applications are lodged in paper format is because it is not possible to lodge an online application due to issues with the DIAC online visa application system. It will be interesting to see how DIAC will handle such situations in practice. 

We were expecting that online partner visa applications would be possible from 1 July 2013. The absence of a non-internet application charge for such applications suggests that this may not happen by 1 July. 

*Conclusion*
The application fee increases are significantly higher than expected. The changes will be particularly harsh for students and people applying for 457 visas, particularly if they have dependent family members and are looking to lodge onshore. 

No detailed justification of the increases in fees has be provided in the information issued by the Department of Immigration. Looking at budget papers, it appears that the Department of Immigration collects over $1 billion in visa application fees each year. The total cost ofvisa processing is around $600m each year. This suggests fees collected are more than adequate to cover the cost of visa processing, even before these new increases. 

The additional revenue to the Department of Immigration from the fee increases is expected to be $600 million over the next 4 years.

References : 

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/reports/budget/budget11/_paes-pdf/1112-paes-section-1.pdf

New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

You can get yourself exempted from these new charges by applying before 1st July, 2013...Don,t delay...Other wise you will be among the affectees too.

Hope it addresses your concern.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Well they seem to be making good profits already.. 
But with the ACS assessment rules changes and maybe some other changes proposed, the no. of applications and therefore, the revenues are definitely going to fall.. So IMHO this increased fee is probably to help them to continue with same level of profitability with less number of applications


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

wow that's harsh! it's clear that they want to decrease number of people who wish to come or stay in Australia!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> wow that's harsh! it's clear that they want to decrease number of people who wish to come or stay in Australia!


 Partly agree. Looks to me they are trying to deter specific people who could previously muster the fee and evidence genuine or not but were not going to provide the type of asset they wanted ie very skilled and high earners. 

Only those who are already quite high earners will be able to afford such fees. Quite discriminatory against those from developing countries were their income may be good for that country but doesnt meet Australian equivalent. 

will also be a barrier to new graduates all over the world who have yet to earn earn or save significantly and given they removed the recent work experience requirement that gave new graduates a chance its quite mean.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Partly agree. Looks to me they are trying to deter specific people who could previously muster the fee and evidence genuine or not but were not going to provide the type of asset they wanted ie very skilled and high earners.


This reminds me of the UK tier 1 visa in which points were totally dependent on the individual's income.This resulted in 'highly skilled' migrants entering UK.
The assumption here is that higher income is proportionate to the skills,does not matter whether its in investment banking/IT or as a hair dresser.

You got the money,you are welcome


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Refer :

Proposed Visa Pricing Table

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/new-visa-charges-1july2013/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> given they removed the recent work experience requirement that gave new graduates a chance its quite mean.


not sure what do you mean by this, shel?


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

This charge will initially be applied to the following five visa subclasses and more will be progressively included:

* 155 Five year Resident Return Visa
* 157 Three month Resident Return Visa
* 417 Working Holiday
* 476 Skilled (Recognised Graduate)
* 485 Temporary Graduate.

Note: new changes will not apply on 189,190 and 489 subclass


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

AusPak said:


> This charge will initially be applied to the following five visa subclasses and more will be progressively included:
> 
> * 155 Five year Resident Return Visa
> * 157 Three month Resident Return Visa
> ...


So you mean to say the new prices will not be applicable for 190, and one should be paying only 3060 for self and dependent?

If this is is true, then it will be great, where you have got this information?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

AusPak said:


> This charge will initially be applied to the following five visa subclasses and more will be progressively included:
> 
> * 155 Five year Resident Return Visa
> * 157 Three month Resident Return Visa
> ...


 Do you have a link for this? I cant find it on DIAC site


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Never mind just found it in the FAQs but looks to me like the non internet charge will not apply to those visa not the new and additional charges which will apply to everyone.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

_shel said:


> Never mind just found it in the FAQs but looks to me like the non internet charge will not apply to those visa not the new and additional charges which will apply to everyone.


COuld you clarify which FAQs are you referring to?


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

*New charges for Australia visa application*

Apply this fiscal year to avoid extra charges my friends

Proposed Visa Pricing Table


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

One can refer FAQs at:

Changes to Visa Pricing Arrangements – Frequently Asked Questions for Clients

Only the Non-internet application charge will be applicable to a set of visa. However, other visa fee changes will be applicable across the board. Please refer the link above for details.

Non-internet application charge – a charge of AUD80 will apply for selected visas when the option to lodge and pay for the application online exists through our online service at Department of Immigration & Citizenship, but you choose to lodge a visa application using a paper visa application form, including fax, email, lodgement through a Service Delivery Partner (SDP), or in person. This charge is paid per application not per person. 

_ This charge will initially be applied to the following five visa subclasses and more will be progressively included: 
155 Five year Resident Return Visa 
157 Three month Resident Return Visa 
417 Working Holiday 
476 Skilled (Recognised Graduate) 
485 Temporary Graduate. 
_


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

amitso said:


> So you mean to say the new prices will not be applicable for 190, and one should be paying only 3060 for self and dependent?
> 
> If this is is true, then it will be great, where you have got this information?


Amitso,

From 1st July, you have to pay for main and dependants ie., 3060(You)+1530(Wife)+765(Kid).
But you don't have to pay for Non Internet application charges(80).

Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I almost lost my nerves when I read initially how Aus had doubled the fee. Double of 3060 is 6120. New total is approx 4600 which is NOT double of the previous. Even with a kid added, its 5300, still not double fee. 
This is what it used to be before : 



> The charge for lodging this visa application is AUD3060. This payment_ covers you and all dependent family members_ included in your application.


I wonder which idiot proposed an additional 1560 for dependents. 
Wouldn't Aus want to invite more younger couples ? $3060 should indeed cover at least a couple, in my opinion. And, although I oppose this charge personally, to be _really_ honest I dont think additional 1560 is too big a change in the fee.



> Apply this fiscal year to avoid extra charges my friends


Arent y'all tired of saying this over and over ? I think most of us understand that we need to lodge the visa fee before 1st July to avoid these extra charges. There is a wait of a zillion light years before one can get to that stage after deciding to apply for a visa.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

AusPak said:


> This charge will initially be applied to the following five visa subclasses and more will be progressively included:
> 
> * 155 Five year Resident Return Visa
> * 157 Three month Resident Return Visa
> ...


Dude!!

Are you the angle who used to bring good messages or just trying to pull our legs...

XXX


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Moderator,
please clarify whether these new fees will be applicable for visa subclass 190 and 189.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pnk said:


> Dear Moderator,
> please clarify whether these new fees will be applicable for visa subclass 190 and 189.
> Thanks a lot.


yes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dude!!
> 
> Are you the angle who used to bring good messages or just trying to pull our legs...
> 
> XXX





pnk said:


> Dear Moderator,
> please clarify whether these new fees will be applicable for visa subclass 190 and 189.
> Thanks a lot.


 The new fees are applicable to every visa from July. 

The only fee that isn't payable is the one for not applying online. Which is limited to a couple of visas for now. 

Nope its not double, far from it but still a steep hike, especially if you also have to pay the additional fee if your spouse can not meet the English requirement. Time to get them practicing for IELTS!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

It's only 12 days before 1st july ...is there any update regarding the new rules?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> The new fees are applicable to every visa from July.
> 
> The only fee that isn't payable is the one for not applying online. Which is limited to a couple of visas for now.
> 
> Nope its not double, far from it but still a steep hike, especially if you also have to pay the additional fee if your spouse can not meet the English requirement. Time to get them practicing for IELTS!


Thanks Shell

cheers

XXX


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, Is the new fees final?


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Does it state anywhere that the fee has changed for 189/190?

In the proposed visa charges, I couldn't find table for 189/190.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah.. we all dont want to c it.. but its in Page 9..


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

rockyrambo said:


> Then that's a hefty amount at the time of visa application..!! ..Please advise on one more thing
> - I know that DIAC has not yet declared its status on the deduction of points by ACS, however, if I assume that DIAC is not going to award points for the full workex but only for the years assessed as positive by ACS then is it possible to lodge an EOI w/o getting an assessment from ACS at all? I am asking this because,I will get a deduction of 4 years from my 5 year workex, which will leave me with nothing but 0 points. Hence, I don't get any benefit for my employment and I am not claiming any points for it. So, should I not go ahead lodging the EOI right now w/o an ACS assessment and I will save both the dependent fee and the ACS fee as well?


ACS is not just for points, it is the authority which validate your education and experience and give a letter whether you are eligible to work in AUS...so it is mandatory for EOI


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I planned to apply on July 1st, I got 190Visa Invitation on 12th June.
> Do I need to pay Primary and dependant visa charges??
> ...


Why don't you apply before end of this month. As per my understanding charges are applicable from July1st


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

except FAQ you can also see that in Calculating visa charges wizard


_shel said:


> Never mind just found it in the FAQs but looks to me like the non internet charge will not apply to those visa not the new and additional charges which will apply to everyone.


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I am angle you can check that from calculating visa charges


Colombo said:


> Dude!!
> 
> Are you the angle who used to bring good messages or just trying to pull our legs...
> 
> XXX


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration


----------



## AusPak (Oct 26, 2012)

I beg your pardon..............................this charges will apply on 190 and 189 also

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/new-visa-charges-1july2013/proposed-visa-pricing-table.htm


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

when are they (DIAC) going to declare the final fee structure as well as any possible changes to the process from this 1st July.

Does any one have some info on this???

Rajesh


----------



## MegR (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am relevantly very new to this forum and came across this thread while searching for something else. FYI - The new fees has increased for 190 visa as of 1st Sep 2013. Please visit the Australian govt website for actual details.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

Please give me information about 489 visa..Thanks


----------

